# Where can you go to "borrow" a drill press?



## Fryar Tuck (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's a business opportunity for someone. How come there aren't any places where a small-timer like me can go to use specialty woodworking equipment on a pay-for-use or time basis? Until I could finally justify purchasing my own table saw, I was constantly frustrated when I needed just one or two long rip cuts. Now, similarly, I need to drill some holes (64 of them) into several strips of 1/8" steel, but it doesn't warrant buying a drill press. I wonder if it would be financially worthwhile for someone to open up such a shop. I think that would be a big benefit for a lot of small-timers like me.

Anyhow, I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on how I can get this done. I've just finished making casings for my windows and I've made a custom casing for the top that comes out from the wall about 4" (they are 42" long) to hide the drapery rods beneath. Now I need to make some custom L-brackets to hang these things on. I bought some 4' strips of steel from Menards, 1/8x3/4, and plan to cut them into eight-inch strips, bending them into a 6x2 L shape. The six-inch piece will span the opening and extend under the top of the window, where I can screw it up into the header, and the two-inch piece will come down and be screwed into the back of the hung moulding. Planning to use #12 screws for each (3/16 inch holes?). The trouble is, I need 16 of these brackets, each having 4 holes, and I don't think my small hand drill is going to get the job done, even with a carbide bit. I need a drill press, but where does one "borrow" the use of a drill press? I'm stumped. I tried some metal fabricators in the area, but the only one that I found that could help me out confessed that it would cost a couple hundred dollars (ouch, for 64 holes). The whole job probably wouldn't take an hour. Any ideas? (I'm in Carol Stream, Illinois.)


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The biggest hurdles I can see with your idea is liability issues and lawyers. To avoid those issues alone would cost too much to make that kind of a business profitable. 

Overhead is a big part of the reason why you received a couple of hundred dollars quote to have someone do the drilling for you. You cerainly could buy a DP for that amount and a used one for even less.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

a high speed steel bit will drill 64 holes easily, but A place like Menards might have some cheap ones that will only drill 8. A C-clamp and a punch will help you drill those holes in less than an hour. Most of the cost for a machine shop is in stopping a "money job" to drill your holes. Check out a bench top model at some place like Woodworkers Supply. I have two of their's with dedicated bits in them for drilling 1/4 & 1/8" holes & they work great. I guess you're not so far from northern Michigan, if you want to drive up you can drill your holes and be on your way for no more than a rhubarb pie.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

15 yrs or more ago I bought a bench top drill press, 1/2" chuck, umteen speeds for 99 bucks brand new. Just do the same you should be able to get one for about same money or just grab your hand drill and a punch. And yes I am still using it :}:}:}:yes:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Drill press vending machine*

We have a drill press at work that we have to get rid of because of safety issues. It looks just the way it was originally sold. It has the belt guard and I just don’t know what else they want, but the boss said to get rid of it because he does not want to be written up again. From what I was told its supposed to have some sort of shield completely around it so that you can’t use it. So I guess it’s safer to use a hand drill and put a hole through your toe.:thumbdown:
We will soon be in the same boat, looking for someone else to drill a hole for us.
Maybe someone could set up a robot inside an enclosure with a hole to pass through your piece and a coin slot to put your quarters in. It could be set up out front of the local Home Depot or Lowes. You can have one of those make a wish machines next to it to add a couple of quarters to hope the piece is lined up right. :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out Sears and Harbor Freight*



skymaster said:


> 15 yrs or more ago I bought a *bench top* *drill press,* 1/2" chuck, umteen speeds for 99 bucks brand new. Just do the same you should be able to get one for about same money or just grab your hand drill and a punch. And yes I am still using it :}:}:}:yes:


You can get a deal, closeouts or sales, at Sears or Harbor Freight for about $100 and it will do more than your 64 holes and will last a long time. Not much "stroke" or power, about 1/3 hp, but adequate for a lot of small wood and metal projects. Clarke brand sold at Tractor Supply Corp (TCS) is another "bargain" brand. :thumbsup: bill









Shop Fox at amazon.com for $120.00
Amazon.com: Shop Fox W1667 1/2 HP 8-1/2-Inch Bench-Top Oscillating Drill Press: Home Improvement


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds like you could use a shopsmith. if you look on ebay and craigslist you can find them pretty reasonable. i have two of them in my little shop just because you can change them into a drill press, table saw, turning lathe, disc sander, and horizontal boring machine. and you can get add on attachment to further expand your tool capability.

ive seen them for little as 250.00

i wo uld like a better table saw but this works for now until i get my shop built

welcome to the forum

kendall


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Fryar,
We had a place like you mentioned in our area. It closed just recently after being open for less than a year. It was full of woodworking equipment and a store with supplies and tools. It's hard to support that kind of overhead with people paying a fee to use the stuff. Maybe in better times it would work, but not right now.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

some Community College's and Universities have woodshops/metal shops that you can use as a member of their student organizations (non-students can sometimes just pay higher dues, or take a class for fun). Usually they make you take a sfety class and/or a class on the specific tool.


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> We have a drill press at work that we have to get rid of because of safety issues. It looks just the way it was originally sold. It has the belt guard and I just don’t know what else they want, but the boss said to get rid of it because he does not want to be written up again. From what I was told its supposed to have some sort of shield completely around it so that you can’t use it. So I guess it’s safer to use a hand drill and put a hole through your toe.:thumbdown:
> We will soon be in the same boat, looking for someone else to drill a hole for us.
> Maybe someone could set up a robot inside an enclosure with a hole to pass through your piece and a coin slot to put your quarters in. It could be set up out front of the local Home Depot or Lowes. You can have one of those make a wish machines next to it to add a couple of quarters to hope the piece is lined up right. :laughing:


They are probably looking for a guard that goes around the quill... like this: http://www.newmantools.com/flexbar/dcvisorguard.htm


----------



## Fryar Tuck (Jun 24, 2009)

*Wow, what a forum*

That was just terrific. Thanks to all who replied. Part of my problem is, has always been, that I always gravitate to the high end of whatever tool I buy. The table saw I recently bought cost more than twice as much as a smaller, lower-end model, but that's where I ended up as usual. Not a bad philosophy, I think, but expensive, which often puts off buying a big item. And I never even considered purchasing a press, given how much it might cost and how much use I would get out of it. But a number of you guys convinced me that for a hundred bucks or so, it would be a handy tool to have, and I certainly don't need to go high end on something like that. I'm off to shop... Thanks! Oh, and Tank -- loved your idea, started driving north, but the pie - rhubarb being my favorite - didn't make it to the state line and I had to turn around...


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Some high school shops will let the students do small jobs just for the experience as long as you buy the material.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

sweensdv said:


> The biggest hurdles I can see with your idea is liability issues and lawyers. To avoid those issues alone would cost too much to make that kind of a business profitable.


 
Yep, that's the heart of the problem, no question.

The local high school shop is a good solution, either used directly or indirectly (through a student).

Paul


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a place here in Beaverton, OR that does this. One of my sons teachers is joining so he can take the class over to work on an engineering project, they provide safety training and all.

Arthur


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

daxinarian said:


> They are probably looking for a guard that goes around the quill... like this: http://www.newmantools.com/flexbar/dcvisorguard.htm


Thanks, I’ll have to tell my boss. I hope they haven’t already tossed it into the dumpster. I already have a drill press or I would put a big sign on my truck that says “Dumpster” and park it next the other one.:laughing:

Actually it looks a lot like the photo Bill posted above and maybe the same one.


----------



## JAC (Jun 26, 2009)

Fryar Tuck said:


> Here's a business opportunity for someone. How come there aren't any places where a small-timer like me can go to use specialty woodworking equipment on a pay-for-use or time basis? Until I could finally justify purchasing my own table saw, I was constantly frustrated when I needed just one or two long rip cuts. Now, similarly, I need to drill some holes (64 of them) into several strips of 1/8" steel, but it doesn't warrant buying a drill press. I wonder if it would be financially worthwhile for someone to open up such a shop. I think that would be a big benefit for a lot of small-timers like me.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on how I can get this done. I've just finished making casings for my windows and I've made a custom casing for the top that comes out from the wall about 4" (they are 42" long) to hide the drapery rods beneath. Now I need to make some custom L-brackets to hang these things on. I bought some 4' strips of steel from Menards, 1/8x3/4, and plan to cut them into eight-inch strips, bending them into a 6x2 L shape. The six-inch piece will span the opening and extend under the top of the window, where I can screw it up into the header, and the two-inch piece will come down and be screwed into the back of the hung moulding. Planning to use #12 screws for each (3/16 inch holes?). The trouble is, I need 16 of these brackets, each having 4 holes, and I don't think my small hand drill is going to get the job done, even with a carbide bit. I need a drill press, but where does one "borrow" the use of a drill press? I'm stumped. I tried some metal fabricators in the area, but the only one that I found that could help me out confessed that it would cost a couple hundred dollars (ouch, for 64 holes). The whole job probably wouldn't take an hour. Any ideas? (I'm in Carol Stream, Illinois.)


If you're affiliated with the military at all (or know someone that is) most bases have woodworking shops. They are usually pretty well equipped, and have people there to help if you aren't familiar with a particular tool. That's assuming there's a base anywhere near where you live :smile:


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

Rent a "Mag Drill" from you local rental store.


----------

